
Net Neutrality Will Be a Campaign Issue in 2018 - shaki-dora
https://www.wired.com/story/why-net-neutrality-will-be-a-campaign-issue-in-2018/
======
qubex
Yeah, maybe... but if that's the case, nobody on the Internet will be allowed
to know about it. </sarcasm>

